# Welchen 2-3 Liter Trinkrucksack für wenig Inhalt ?



## Hamburger Jung (17. August 2009)

Moin, hab nun lange überlegt. Doch mit Flasche am Getränkehalter will ich nicht mehr weiterfahren, sieht nicht toll aus und 750ml reichen für mich gerade mal 15km. (Asthmatiker saufen halt  ) Nun Qual der Wahl, ich brauch eigentlich nur ne 2-3 Liter Trinkblase. 

An Inhalt muss nur ein Ersatzschlauch, eine Regenjacke und eine Luftpumpe rein, mehr brauch ich nicht. Nun liest man ja viel, Deuter soll die bessere Trinkblase haben im Bezug auf Geschmack und Reinigung. Doch Camelbak soll leichter zu reinigen sein und und und. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch !

Ich denke ihr könnt mir da eher weiter helfen  Preislich würde ich Richtung 40-60 gehen.


----------



## flyingscot (17. August 2009)

Camelbak Rogue (2l) benutze ich hier, hat aber wirklich nur einen kleinen Stauraum von nochmal ca. 2l. Für Schlauch, Pumpe, Tool und ne kompakte Regenjacke reichts aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobra69 (17. August 2009)

also ich selber habe einen Camelbak Mule und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei Touren daheim nehm ich meist auch nicht mehr mit obwohl er schon ein wenig mehr vertragen würde. Danke Kompressionsbändern kann man den dann aber brauchbar "verkleinern"

Freunde von mir schwören auch auf die Deuter Blasen aber ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Camelbak und getreu dem Motto: "Never change a winning team" bin ich dabei geblieben.

Komme bei meinen Touren ab und an am Fischtal vorbei, ich kann ja mal halten und Du kannst ihn dir ankucken.
Ist zwar etwas über deinem Limit aber in der Preisklasse findet sich bestimmt auch was.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. August 2009)

Den Rogue hab ich auch im Blick, sieht auf Bildern so klein aus. Da passt echt so viel rein? 

Beim Mule genau das andere, ich hab das Gefühl, dass er viel zu groß wäre. Er schaut so "massiv groß" aus


----------



## daniel_ (17. August 2009)

hallo

habe den Mule und finde ihn nicht wirklich groß, schaut auf den Bildern größer aus

Daniel


----------



## karmakiller (17. August 2009)

kleiner Tipp:
es gibt übrigens auch 1-Liter-Trinkflaschen von Vaude , halten super (in Kombi mit Spezialized Halter bei mir ) und so kommst du auch auf 2 Liter - 
mir ist das Reinigen der Blase für kleinere Runden zu aufwendig


----------



## greatwhite (17. August 2009)

Du solltest Dir in jedem fall auch noch den Deuter Race Air EXP ansehen.
Spitze das Teil. Die Belüftung ist der Hit. Tolle Details und gute Qualität.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. August 2009)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir in jedem fall auch noch den Deuter Race Air EXP ansehen.
> Spitze das Teil. Die Belüftung ist der Hit. Tolle Details und gute Qualität.



Leider keine Trinkblase... 

Karmakiller ja hatte ich auch schon überlegt, nur passt an die zweite Flaschenhalterung keine Flasche ran.


----------



## Jocki (18. August 2009)

Nathan Proton, sitzt super. Wird um den Brustkorb fixiert, nicht über so nen komischen Bauchriemen (wie bei Deuter und Camelbak) der einem die Luft abschnürt, bzw. bergab einem in den Nacken rutscht.​


----------



## polo (18. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Karmakiller ja hatte ich auch schon überlegt, nur passt an die zweite Flaschenhalterung keine Flasche ran.


m.e. lohnt kein rucksack für die paar sachen. dann lieber 2. flaschenhalter hinter den sattel oder so.


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2009)

Ich fahre auch den Mule. Ich bin bis dato auch sehr zufrieden damit. Die Größe relativiert sich, wenn die Trinkblase voll ist. Von daher würde ich Dir eher raten eine Nummer größer zu werden. Meine Frau hat den Rogue und da ist es bei einer vollen Trinkblase schon schwierig die Regenjacke zu verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (18. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nathan Proton, sitzt super. Wird um den Brustkorb fixiert, nicht über so nen komischen Bauchriemen (wie bei Deuter und Camelbak) der einem die Luft abschnürt, bzw. bergab einem in den Nacken rutscht.​



jocki, hast du erfahrung mit den diversen trinkgurten? siehe: http://www.racelite.de/shop:kat2:Produkte|Trinksysteme


----------



## Buhl (18. August 2009)

polo schrieb:


> m.e. lohnt kein rucksack für die paar sachen. dann lieber 2. flaschenhalter hinter den sattel oder so.


 
Kommt dann die Regenjacke in den Getränkehalter?

Schaut euch mal den Deuter Speed Light Rucksack in kleinster Ausführung an. Ist ultraleicht und luftig und hat eine Aufnahme für Trinksysteme. Ist eigentlich für Läufer, also noch gewichtsoptimierter.

Bin absolut zufrieden mit dieser Kombi.


----------



## polo (18. August 2009)

nein, in die trikottasche.


----------



## gabarinza (18. August 2009)

Deuter Compact Exp 8. Passt zur Not auch ein bisschen mehr rein und falls die Tour mal länger wird auch ne 3L Blase.
Nach ner Camelbak Blase finde ich die Deuter besser. Besser zu reinigen und vor allem wirklich geschmacksneutral. Ausser das Mundstück, das ist bei CB besser. Geht mehr durch.
Was ich im Gegensatz zu den Flaschen an ner Blase am meisten liebe: Für Stunden was eiskaltes zu trinken dabei haben. Wie? Blase voll machen und vor der Tour je nach Größe für 1,5 - 2,5 Stunden in die Kühltruhe legen. Genial! Nie wieder warme PiXXe.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. August 2009)

Naja was mich gerade noch abschreckt, wie ist das mit der Reinigung. Nach jeder Fahrt einfach ausspülen Wasser mit Spüli und dann auf einem Bügel offen trocknen ? Wie lagere ich das Teil dann bis zur nächsten Fahrt ?


----------



## Baxx (18. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Naja was mich gerade noch abschreckt, wie ist das mit der Reinigung. Nach jeder Fahrt einfach ausspülen Wasser mit Spüli und dann auf einem Bügel offen trocknen ? Wie lagere ich das Teil dann bis zur nächsten Fahrt ?



Ich fülle meine Blase immer nur mit Wasser. Nach der Fahrt mit Wasser ausspülen, kopfüber auf eine Flasche stülpen und trocknen lassen. Dann kommt sie in den Küchenschrank. Hab die früher immer eingefroren, aber solange man den Bakterien keine Nahrung liefert bleibt die Blase auch so keimfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (18. August 2009)

@polo: Jo ich hab den 





im Fundus. Sitzt schön straff und hat ne gleichmäßige Druckverteilung dank des elastischen Gurts, die Flasche kann man gut rausziehen. Beim Skaten sitzt sie super, beim Laufen wippt sie allerdings leicht mit, da nehm ich dann lieber den Trinkrucksack - da wippt nix.


----------



## daniel_ (18. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nathan Proton, sitzt super. Wird um den Brustkorb fixiert, nicht über so nen komischen Bauchriemen (wie bei Deuter und Camelbak) der einem die Luft abschnürt, bzw. bergab einem in den Nacken rutscht.​



hast du schon mal einen Camelback in der hand gehabt? wird nämlich auch mit dem Brustgurt fixiert, zusätzlich hat man auch noch nen Bauchgurt denn man aber abnehmen kann ....


----------



## cassn (18. August 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Ich fülle meine Blase immer nur mit Wasser. Nach der Fahrt mit Wasser ausspülen, kopfüber auf eine Flasche stülpen und trocknen lassen. Dann kommt sie in den Küchenschrank. Hab die früher immer eingefroren, aber solange man den Bakterien keine Nahrung liefert bleibt die Blase auch so keimfrei.


 

Wird die Blase dann bis zum nächsten Gebrauch in der Tiefkühltruhe aufbewahrt? Hatte dass schon öfter hier gelesen aber noch nie nachgehackt.

und bei dem Wasser nutzt ihr es ohne Köhlensäure oder klappt es auch mit?

Hab mir auch den Compact Exp 8 geholt. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber es passen neben Blase noch ein paar Dinge rein.


----------



## gabarinza (18. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt alles rein: Mal nur Wasser, mal irgendeine Schorle, Tabletten, etc. Nachteil ist dabei dass die Blase leicht verfärbt wird, was mir allerdings wurscht ist.
Wichtig ist halt dass man gleich nach dem Gebrauch das Ding gut durchspült. Ab und an dann auch mal mit Spüli und Schwamm, was beim Deuter sehr gut geht weil man da einfach reinfassen kann. 
Oder wenn ichs mal länger vergessen hab und der Inhalt schon gammelt: Ordentlich reinigen und dann nen Tag in die Truhe um evtl. Keime abzutöten.
Geht anscheinend auch mit Corega Tabs, hab ich aber noch nie probiert.


----------



## Jocki (18. August 2009)

Jo, ich hab zwei oder drei Stück davon schon besessen und auch benutzt (3 Deuter, 1 Ergon, 1 Aarn, 1 Osprey, 1 Vaude, 1 Mammut, und 1 Millet hab ich auch noch in der Sammlung)

Die Fixierung der Nathan Rucksäcke muß man sich wie einen Gürtel vorstellen, den man sich um den Brustkorb legt. Da sich der Brustkorbumfang, auch beim Sport, nur minimal verändert sitzt der Rucksack immer fest.

Klassische Rucksäcke (Camelbak, Deuter) sind von der Konstruktion auf eine aufrechte Haltung konzipiert, bei der der Rucksack durch das Eigengewicht in seiner Position gehalten wird (er häng an den Schultern). Seitliche Bewegung wird über den Bauchgurt abgefangen.

Der Bauchumfang ändert sich beim Sport (atmung) aber im Bereich von mehreren zentimetern. Entweder schnürt man den gurt so eng, das man eingeschränkt atmen kann, oder man lässt ihn so locker dass er nix nützt. 

Bergauf und in der Ebene sitzen die Rucksäcke ganz passabel, wenns aber schnell ums Eck oder steil bergab geht schlägt die Massenträgheit unbarmherzig zu...

Funktionieren tut das klassische Prinzip erst wenn der Rucksack lang genug ist, dass man den Gurt um das Becken fixieren kann und eine steife Rückenplatte verbaut ist (z.B. Deuter Razor). Die klassischen Trinkrucksäcke sind aber dafür zu kurz bzw. bei teilweiser Beladung zu weich.


----------



## Buhl (18. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut das klassische Prinzip erst wenn der Rucksack lang genug ist, dass man den Gurt um das Becken fixieren kann und eine steife Rückenplatte verbaut ist (z.B. Deuter Razor). Die klassischen Trinkrucksäcke sind aber dafür zu kurz bzw. bei teilweiser Beladung zu weich.


 
Das stimmt. Wenn ich den Deuter Trans Alpine 25 so hoch schnüre, dass ich ihn angenehm empfinde, schlabbert mit der Bauchgurt viel zu hoch oben rum. Eigentlich ne Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## polo (18. August 2009)

Jocki schrieb:


> Die klassischen Trinkrucksäcke sind aber dafür zu kurz bzw. bei teilweiser Beladung zu weich.


richtig. daher die überlegung einen trinkgurt (aber mit mehr platz als für 1 flasche) fürs radeln zu nehmen (z.b. inov 8 pro mit der spezialblase). allerdings könnte das wohl aufm rad auch wackelig werden.


----------



## greatwhite (18. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Leider keine Trinkblase...



Die musst Du schon extra kaufen. Ist aber meineswissens bei allen Deuter Rucksäcken so, nicht nur beim Race EXP Air.


----------



## Baxx (18. August 2009)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Oder wenn ichs mal länger vergessen hab und der Inhalt schon gammelt: Ordentlich reinigen und dann nen Tag in die Truhe um evtl. Keime abzutöten.



Beim Einfrieren werden aber keine Mikroorganismen abgetötet, sie vermehren sich nur nicht. Zurück auf Normaltemperatur wachsen sie fröhlich weiter. Abtöten geht nur mit Überhitzen (Kochen) oder eben chemisch, mechanisch... Soviel von mir in meiner Funktion als Oberlehrer  .




cassn schrieb:


> Wird die Blase dann bis zum nächsten Gebrauch in der Tiefkühltruhe aufbewahrt? Hatte dass schon öfter hier gelesen aber noch nie nachgehackt.
> 
> und bei dem Wasser nutzt ihr es ohne Köhlensäure oder klappt es auch mit?



Also mir wurde das Einfrieren mit der Zeit zu stressig, weil die Blase(n) so sperrig im Gefrierschrank waren. Jetzt nehme ich nur noch Leitungswasser und trockne die Blase. Allerdings auch nicht immer, wenn ich jeden Tag fahre bleibt sie meist im Rucksack. Manchmal ist dann auch noch Wasser vom Vortrag drin... würde ich aber rein aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht zur Nachahmung empfehlen! Einfach ausspülen und trocknen lassen. Bakterien brauchen zum Vermehren Wasser, Zucker und eine schöne Temperatur. Will man keine Baktieren, dann muss man möglichst viel von den Faktoren vermeiden. Diverse Baktieren hat man eh im Körper, übertreiben muss man die Blasenprozedur also auch nicht  .


----------



## Hamburger Jung (18. August 2009)

Reicht Spülmittel nicht zum abtöten ? Oder müsste da schon Isoprop 99% ran ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (18. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt generell nur Leitungswasser in die Trinkblase. Das erleichtert die Reinigung ungemein.
Mit dem Reinigen halte ich es so:
Mit Wasser ausschwenken, Schlauch und Mundstück durchspühlen. Dann kommt ein Kunststoffball in der Größe eines Tennisballs rein, damit die Blase richtig offen steht und austrocknen kann. Mit der Öffnung nach unten aufhängen. Wenn sie trocken ist kommt das Ganze ins Gefrierfach (wenn die Blase länger nicht gebraucht wird).


----------



## Matthias247 (18. August 2009)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Die musst Du schon extra kaufen. Ist aber meineswissens bei allen Deuter Rucksäcken so, nicht nur beim Race EXP Air.


Bei den Hydro Exp Modellen ist die Trinkblase schon dabei.
Hab davon den 12er und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Baxx (19. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Reicht Spülmittel nicht zum abtöten ? Oder müsste da schon Isoprop 99% ran ?



Spülmittel soll ja hauptsächlich "Verschmutzungen" (Fett etc.) lösen. Das nimmt den Bakterien natürlich auch schonmal Nahrung. Antibakterielle Wirkung haben einige Spülmittel auch. Ist natürlich die Frage inwieweit das Sinn macht, weil man einen Teil des Spülmittels wohl auch wieder zu sich nimmt. Zum Desinfizieren würde 70% Ethanol reichen. Oder du füllst von vorneherein nur hochprozentiges rein  .


----------



## Hamburger Jung (19. August 2009)

Hab gestern beim google Suchen nen Thread gefunden, wo Amerikaner meinten, Sie würden ausschliesslich Wodka reinfüllen, da müssten Sie nichts mehr reinigen 

Wollte eigentlich Apfelschorle mit Magnesiumtablette reinfüllen.


----------



## McSlow (19. August 2009)

Thema reinigung trinkblase: Wenns mir zu bunt wird mach ich ab und an mal "romin keimfrei" rein. Das ist son silberchloridzeugs, was eigentlich für wasserbevorratung bei expeditionen gebraucht wird. kann man ( richtige dosierung vorrausgesetzt) auch mittrinken. Einfach ein paar tropfen rein und ein paar stunden drinlassen, dann einfach ablassen und die blase trocknen lassen.
Gibts in jedem outdoorladen und reicht ewig.


----------



## Absteiger (20. August 2009)

ich nutze auch ne deuterblase und da kommt immer so isozeugs rein, weil ich beim sport einfach kein wasser trinken kann. nach jeder tour wird der rest erst ausgekippt, danach die blase mit wasser gefüllt und durchgespült. danach häng ich sie mit der öffnung nach unten auf. ab und an dann mal über nacht 2 coregatabs reinund gut.
was bei deuter wirklich nicht toll ist, ist das mundstück.
bei den rucksäcken find ich die von deuter vom tragen her sehr angenehm.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (21. August 2009)

Hmm, was haltet ihr vom Camelbak MULE (Nicht NV) ? Ich mein, könnte man auch für längere Touren benutzen (3 Liter Trinkblase und 10 Liter Packvolumen).

Der Rogue mit seinen 2L/Trinkblase 2/LPackvolumen stößt leider schnell an seine Grenzen


----------



## Yeast (23. August 2009)

Ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres den Deuter Superbike mit einer 2L-Trinkblase (geht auch ne 3L-Blase rein). Hier mal die Daten von irgendeiner Homepage:

*Deuter Superbike*

Der jüngste Urenkel des Bikerucksack-Urvaters. Seine neue windschnittig flache Form kann mit einem RV-Balg am Hauptfach erweitert werden. Der geänderte Ansatzpunkt- und winkel der Hüftflossen, schmälere Schulterträger mit beidseitigen Soft-Edge Abschlüssen und die etwas kürzere Rückenlänge optimieren die SL-Version für Bikerinnen. 
-  Airstripes-Rücken 
-  Soft-Edge-Komfort-Träger 
-  modifizierte Soft-Edge-Meshwings am Hüftgurt mit RV-Netztaschen (die RV-Taschen in den Meshwings sind erstklassing für Handy und Schlüssel)
-  einzigartiges, patentiertes Windshield 
-  versenkbare Helmhalterung 
-  geräumige Vortasche mit RV-Wertsacheninnenfach 
-  große Reflektoren hinten 
-  Nasswäschefach (da hab ich die Trinkblase drin und die stört kein bisschen und sitzt fest)
-  Netzseitentaschen 
-  Blinkey-Lasche 
-  Regenhülle 
-  neu mit erweiterbarem Volumen. 
-  Gewicht: 970 g , Volumen: 18+4 l , Maße: 51/31/16 (H/B/T)

Ist platztechnisch einwandfrei. Optimale Größe auf dem Rücken (bin 182 cm groß) und bin echt sehr zufrieden.

Meine Empfehlung!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. August 2009)

Nehme nun den MULE, glaube das ist einfach das richtige. Eine Frage, ist bei den Camelbaks alles vom Trinksystem dabei ? Oder muss ich z.B. noch ein Mundstück kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (24. August 2009)

auchn wenns spät kommt,habe auch den deuter superbike und bin da sehr zufrieden,bis auf eines,..er wird warm am rücken


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. August 2009)

Der Superbike gefällt mir vom Aussehen nicht, mir zu futuristisch  Danke euch beiden trotzdem


----------



## Cobra69 (24. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Nehme nun den MULE, glaube das ist einfach das richtige. Eine Frage, ist bei den Camelbaks alles vom Trinksystem dabei ? Oder muss ich z.B. noch ein Mundstück kaufen?


 
Gute Entscheidung, wie gesagt - hab auch den MULE. Nee, brauchst nix dazu kaufen, is alles dabei: Trinkblase, Schlauch, Winkelstück und Mundstück.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. August 2009)

Fällt der MULE groß aus ? Auf den Bildern schaut er so "massiv" groß aus. Macht für mich auf den ersten Blick den Eindruck, als würde ich da meinen kompletten Kleidungsschrank unterbringen können. Ich kann mir unter 10 Litern Packvolumen nun so rein gar nichts vorstellen, 10l Wasser vor mir bringen mir auch nicht weiter 

Bin schmal und kurz gebaut, deswegen wollte ich nun nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen


----------



## Cobra69 (24. August 2009)

Wie schon in Post #3 beschrieben: Auf "normalen" Touren in Berlin hab ich dabei:

Pumpe
Dämpferpumpe
Mini-Multitool
manchmal nen Riegel wenns länger werden könnte
Bei wechselhaftem Wetter Regenjacke (kleines Packmaß)
Hausschlüssel
Geld & Ausweis
Handy
GPS Datenlogger
Wenns grössere Touren werden, dann kommt noch zusätzlich rein:


Armlinge
Knielinge
Windweste
Buff
Digicam & Ersatzakku (aber in eigene Tasche am Riemen)
Und wenn mal wieder Footage benötigt wird:


Akkupak Helmcam (etwa so gross wie 2 Tafeln Schokolade, nur schwerer)
MP4 Recorder für Helmcam (etwa so gross wie ne Tafel Ritter Sport)
2x Akkusatz (16x Mignon)
Und wenn man ganz wenig dabei hat (siehe Grundausstattung) kann man ihn mit Kompressionsriemen recht kompakt halten. 

Angebot steht noch: Bei nächster Tour (z.b. kommendes WE) kuckste ihn dir einfach live an.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

Hab nun den M.U.L.E. einfach bestellt, auf gut glück  Denke der wird hoffentlich das richtige sein 

Danke nochmal für das Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (28. August 2009)

der superbike fällt aber auf keinen fall unter die kategorie "wenig inhalt". ich bin mit dem ding nicht nur einmal an irgendwelchen ästen hängengeblieben...
er war mir also zu groß. zudem hat er mir die dinA4-ordner übel genommen - und die volle beladung mit hose, schuhen etc...


----------



## Master | Torben (28. August 2009)

Für 'wenig' Rucksack kann ich dir den Camelbak Classic empfehlen.
Hab ihn mir im Angebot für 30 Euro gesichert.
Die Blase fasst 2 oder 3 Liter und ein kleines Fach für Werkzeug, Schlüssel und Handy ist auch dabei.

Mehr aber eben nicht - wirklich minimalistisch das gute Stück 
Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits: er hat keinen Bauchgurt  was speziell bei ruppigen Abfahrten nervt.


----------



## Osmodium (28. August 2009)

Den Mule gibt es auch in einer Lightweight-Variante, die rund 200 Gramm leichter ist als der normale Mule.

Groß wirkt der Mule wirklich nicht, ich war selbst erstaunt, wie kompakt er doch ist.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

Den LW hab ich mir auch angeguckt, nur leider gibt es den nicht in schwarz/schwarz. Hab jetzt den schwarzen MULE bestellt  Cobra69 war der Ausschlaggebende !


----------



## ScottErda (28. August 2009)

In der gewünschten Größe geht nix über  den Camelback M.U.L.E!!


----------



## schatten (28. August 2009)

Ich habe auch den M.U.L.E, der ist allerdings vom Tragekomfort her bescheiden, sobald die Trinkblase gefüllt ist. Da ist Deuter besser (hab noch einen alten Hydro 3.0).
Praktisch sind die diversen Fächer und Vortaschen.
Aber 10 Liter Volumen hat der M.U.L.E nie im Leben.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

Wie bescheiden, drückt es gegen den Rücken oder einfach unbequem ?


----------



## elhennero (28. August 2009)

Herrlich Jungs! Schön weitermachen! Ich brauch nämlich auch einen....und les fleissig mit...... ;-)

Ich will die eierlegende Wollmilchsau......moeglichst klein bauend (Handy...2Liter Blase...Schlüssel...Mini-Schloss...Kaugummis...Kleingeld....etc.pp) - dafür aber robust genug und gut haltend (Grad bei Abfahrten möchte ich nicht das mich der Rucksack übern Nacken überholt!)...Pflegeleicht / leicht zu reinigen (da ich auch Apfelschorle oder mit Magnesium/Vitamintabletten panschen will)...bequem/tragekomfort/trocknend am Rücken...

. . .


----------



## schatten (28. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Wie bescheiden, drückt es gegen den Rücken oder einfach unbequem ?



Man hat die Beule der Trinkblase im Rücken; der Rucksack paßt sich nicht mehr der Rückenform an.
Zudem sind die Polster zu niedrig/zu weich, um für eine Belüftung zu sorgen.
Da funktioniert das Konzept von Deuter mit den zwei Längspolstern ("Airstripes") besser.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

Ok ein Luxusproblem, ich hab da kein Problem mit. 

Aber hast du den 2009er MULE ? Bekommt man noch genug Zeug in den Rucksack trotz voller Blase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhennero (28. August 2009)

*Also ich habs jetzt.....

**Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Sie bekommen diese Daten noch per Email zugesendet.*


*Artikel* *Einzelpreis* *Summe* 




*Rogue 2,0 L black-charcoal*

    schwarz               1 x 44,95      44,95  
*Summe:* *44,95 *            + Versand     3,95            *Gesamtbestellwert* *48,90 *
Danke für die Tipps..... ;-)


----------



## schatten (29. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Ok ein Luxusproblem, ich hab da kein Problem mit.


Das ist für mich kein Luxusproblem, ich bevorzuge gut sitzende Rucksäcke, die auch noch etwas Luft an den  Rücken lassen.
Allerdings habe ich gerade festgestellt, daß es jetzt zwei verschiedene Rückenpolster beim M.U.L.E gibt. Dummerweise findet man aber keine Bilder von diesem neuen System.


> Aber hast du den 2009er MULE ? Bekommt man noch genug Zeug in den Rucksack trotz voller Blase?


Nein, ich habe einen von 2007. So unterschiedlich scheint der aber nicht zum aktuellen zu sein.
Die Blase habe ich noch nie voll gemacht; mehr als 2 Liter habe ich noch nicht spazierengefahren. "Genug Zeug" ist Definitionssache, aber Cobra69 hat ja schon geschrieben, was reinpaßt. Seine Maximalfüllung halte ich aber schon für grenzwertig (habe aber selbst noch nicht probiert, ob das alles passen würde).


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2009)

elhennero schrieb:


> *Also ich habs jetzt.....
> 
> **Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Sie bekommen diese Daten noch per Email zugesendet.*
> 
> ...



wo hast du den zu dem preis bekommen? bike-components? da müsste dann eigentlich noch dieser dämliche mindermengen zuschlag von 3 euro dazukommen?


----------



## Osmodium (29. August 2009)

Er hat ihn bei bike-discount bestellt.


----------



## DrecksBecks (29. August 2009)

also wenn du ein schwachens Immunsytem hast, dann würde ich dir von Trinkrucksäcken abraten, das sind die reinsten Bakterienschleudern. Dazu der unverhältnismäßige Reinigungsaufwand, die teile kann man nicht in die Spülmaschine werfen - oder hast du Personal die das für dich erledigen. Zwei Flaschen ans Rad, eine in den Rucksack und gut ist. 

Die Profs sind auch ohne T-Sack unterwegs!


----------



## Baxx (29. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> also wenn du ein schwachens Immunsytem hast, dann würde ich dir von Trinkrucksäcken abraten, das sind die reinsten Bakterienschleudern. Dazu der unverhältnismäßige Reinigungsaufwand, die teile kann man nicht in die Spülmaschine werfen - oder hast du Personal die das für dich erledigen. Zwei Flaschen ans Rad, eine in den Rucksack und gut ist.



Provozieren macht Spaß, was?  Wer keinen Trinksack will muss ja keinen nehmen. Aber 3 Liter in Flaschen? Ne lass mal.



> Die Profs sind auch ohne T-Sack unterwegs!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (30. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Die Profs sind auch ohne T-Sack unterwegs!


----------



## elhennero (30. August 2009)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Er hat ihn bei bike-discount bestellt.




Das stimmt! (Hab ich das dazugeschrieben?)....

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4481/rogue-20-l-black-charcoal.html

Wollte aber nicht zu viel Werbung am Anfang machen....bekomme keine Provision..kenne da niemanden etc.


----------



## DrecksBecks (30. August 2009)

im Gebirge gibt es doch genung Tankstellen, wo man die Trinkflasche nachfüllen kann. Und selbst in Deutschland, gibt es in jedem Kaff einen Friedhof mit Wasseranschluss.

und in Italien hat jedes Kaff seinen Brunnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ParaNeed (30. August 2009)

Also das Wasser vom Friedhof würd ich mir nicht abfüllen...da steht nicht umsonst "Kein Trinkwasser!" dran. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir den Streamer 2.0 und die Thermobag 3.0 für meinen Deuterrucksack ( Race X) bestellt. Die Info sagt das wäre leicht zu reinigen. Mal schauen, werd euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## DrecksBecks (30. August 2009)

wieso soll das Wasser nicht trinkbar sein, also mir hat noch nicht geschadet, aber immer aus dem Hahn lassen und nicht aus dem Becken einfüllen.


----------



## Baxx (30. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wieso soll das Wasser nicht trinkbar sein, also mir hat noch nicht geschadet, aber immer aus dem Hahn lassen und nicht aus dem Becken einfüllen.



Ah, und wo kommt das Wasser aus dem Hahn her? Ist mir bissel unverständlich wie du wegen angeblicher Bakteriengefahr von Trinkblasen abrätst, aber dann Wasser unbekannter Herkunft trinkst...


----------



## ParaNeed (30. August 2009)

Also ich kann euch aus beruflicher Erfahrung sagen das es eher suboptimal  wäre das Wasser aus Anlagen zu nehmen, welche mit solchen Schildern gekennzeichnet sind da diese nicht der Überwachung unterliegen und auch nicht aufbereitet werden. Und die meißten Trinkblasen, jedenfalls die etwas hochwertigeren, sind antibakteriell beschichtet. Was das Wasser aus dem normalen Hausanschluss hingegen angeht, das bevorzuge ich lieber als das aus der Flasche...da da der Keimgehalt deutlich niedriger ist als bei Flaschenwasser. Somit ein kleiner Exkurs in die Trinkwasserqualität Deutschlands!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (1. September 2009)

Wenn ich Glück habe, geht mein Rucksack heute raus und ist morgen bei mir. Nun was sollt ich machen um den Plaste-Geschmack schnell weg zu bekommen? Gleich sofort mit Wasser füllen und nen Coregatab reinwerfen? Oder eine Nacht lang mit Cola einwirken lassen? Oder einfach das ganze solange nutzen, bis er von alleine weg ist?


----------



## elhennero (1. September 2009)

Meiner ist schon da und war heute schon im Einsatz. Gutes Spülen und Füllung mit Wasser hat gereicht. Bin schon ganz angetan davon und für mich ausreichend Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (1. September 2009)

für mich macht so ein Trinkrucksack wenig Sinn, solange dass Entsorgungsproblem nicht gelöst ist!


----------



## elhennero (1. September 2009)

Entsorgungsproblem? EInfach laufenlassen=!?


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. September 2009)

Mule bei mir Zuhause, sehr guter Eindruck. Blase einmal mit Spülwasser und 3,4 mal mit kaltem Leitungswasser durchlaufen lassen. Blase oben angehangen und unten aufs Mundstück raufgedrückt. Schmeckt jetzt schon nicht nach Plastik, also finde es sehr Geschmacksneutral. Platz hat der MULE genug, bin überrascht wie viel rein passt, wenn man die Gurte weit öffnet 

Danke an allen, der MULE ist einfach nur genial !


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. September 2009)

ich hab nen großen Vaude Rucksack für die Tour (bis 25 Liter) für zuhause die Runde nehme ich immer meinen superbilligen Rucksack vom Decathlon mit!
Der kostete mit Trinkblase ca 25 Taler, allerding hab ich früher immer meine Camelbak Trinkblase drin gehabt und jetzt hab ich ne Deuter (2 Liter) drin.

Der hat genug Platz für Pumpe, Schlauch, Flickzeug ne Regenjacke und ein 1. Hilfe Set. (Teile davon sind aber auch am Rad angebracht wie Pumpe, Flickzeug und Schlauch)
dafür hab ich dann meist noch Geld dabei und ein altes Outdoorhandy für den Notfall)

Ich hab übrigens immer gepanschte Sachen in meiner Trinkblase, die Deuter ist die einzige die sich richtig gut reinigen lässt und eig. keinen Geschmack von irgendwas annimmt.
Ne Flasche  (0,75L) hab ich trotzdem immer dabei, schön mit Leitungswasser. Das kann
man trinken, sich die Finger waschen oder mal ein Auge ausspülen.
(das haben se uns bei der BW schon eingetrichtert das man immer nur klares Wasser in den Trinkflaschen haben sollte, sonst gibts ne böse Überraschung wenns Schnapsschorle oder Saft im Auge hast oder halt klebrige Finger)


----------



## schatten (3. September 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Danke an allen, der MULE ist einfach nur genial !



Welche Ausführung hast du denn, die "alte" oder die neue (NV)?


----------



## tfrey (3. September 2009)

Habe auch noch eine empfehlung

Dakine Nomade

http://www.dakine.com/bike/hydration-packs/nomad/

Kostet zwar etwas mehr, ist aber wirklich gut. Es passen 2.75 Liter hinein und hat noch genügend Platz für anderes. Dazu kommen noch Schlaufen für zum Beispiel Protektoren... 

Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (4. September 2009)

Hat von euch jemand eftl n Bild auf dem er den M.U.L.E trägt iwie sieht der auf den Onlineshop Bildern immer so groß aus aber laut euch isses ja nicht so

von den Bildern her würd ich jetzt eher zum Rogue tendieren. brauch eig wirklich nur nen Trinkrucksack und bissle stauraum für geldbörse schlauch und mal ne Banane oder apfel

wenn ich dann mal meinen Fullface und Knieschoner mitnehmen will brauch ich sowieso nen größeren Bag (hab hier schon einen liegen)

mfg Tom


----------



## Hamburger Jung (4. September 2009)

Es ist wie immer Marketing, auf den Fotos schaut alles immer größer aus. In Wirklichkeit ist er sehr klein und platzsparend, wenn man halt viel rein packt und die Gurte weit macht, passt auch mehr rein und ist de facto auch größer 

Kauf ihn! Ich liebe ihn schon jetzt


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (4. September 2009)

mh naja der Rogue wär halt auch um einiges billiger hätte ihn jetzt im Inet als Auslaufmodell gefunden ohne Versandkosten usw da würd ich den für 45 takken bekommen

und der MULE kostet ja doch 80 bzw 90 ökken wenn man den NV nimmt!!!


----------



## McSlow (18. September 2009)

Bei Trinkblasen tät ich keine Auslaufmodelle nehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (18. September 2009)

was spricht gegen Auslaufmodelle???

mfgTom


----------



## polo (18. September 2009)

nichts.


----------



## McSlow (18. September 2009)

da wollt' man einmal nen scherz machen und dann versteht ihn keiner 

BTW.: Da ich den Thread jetzt schon mit offtopic belastet hab dreh ich jetzt auch noch was am Topic:
Letztens ist hier irgendwo in den News so ein "Plug-in" Teil für den Trinkblasenschlauch gezeigt worden,
was mit einer Digitalanzeige die Durchflussmenge ( also defakto den Füllstand ) misst. Finde das aber nicht mehr, dachte erst von Deuter, dem war so aber nicht. Weiss jemend, wer das war ( müsste Deuter/Camelbak oder Vaude gewesen sein.)


----------



## R3D-Dr4g0N (18. September 2009)

achso doch ich habs schon kapiert aber mit nem smiley dahinter oder so hätt ich dann auch gewusst dass dus als joke meintest +g+


----------



## polo (18. September 2009)

McSlow schrieb:


> da wollt' man einmal nen scherz machen und dann versteht ihn keiner
> 
> BTW.: Da ich den Thread jetzt schon mit offtopic belastet hab dreh ich jetzt auch noch was am Topic:
> Letztens ist hier irgendwo in den News so ein "Plug-in" Teil für den Trinkblasenschlauch gezeigt worden,
> was mit einer Digitalanzeige die Durchflussmenge ( also defakto den Füllstand ) misst. Finde das aber nicht mehr, dachte erst von Deuter, dem war so aber nicht. Weiss jemend, wer das war ( müsste Deuter/Camelbak oder Vaude gewesen sein.)



kenne da nur den watermeter: http://www.source-vagabond.com/hydration-accessories.html nix digital und nie probiert


----------



## McSlow (18. September 2009)

Jetzt hab ich noch mal Extreme-Googeling gemacht:
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/news...r-behaelt-trinkvorraete-im-blick.342750.3.htm


----------



## bennoh (23. September 2009)

Welcher Unterschied besteht denn beim Mule zwischen der normalen und der NV-Version.

Ist das nur das Modelljahr 2008 zu 2009 oder gibt es wichtige Unterschiede?


----------



## superson1c (20. April 2011)

Moin.

Ich recycle den Thread mal.

Nach Umstieg auf's Fully (und hoffentlich auch anderen Fahrstil) habe ich keinen Platz mehr für Trinkflaschen.
Ich suche nun einen möglichst "unauffälligen" (schlank/gut sitzend) Trinkrucksack mit Platz für eine 3 Liter Blase.
In meinem Besitz befindet sich bereits ein Deuter Race, den ich aber sehr unbequem und störend finde (Bauchgurt sitzt zu hoch, Rucksack steht sehr weit vom Rücken ab).

Also meine Anforderungen:
- 3L Trinkblase
- "bisschen" Stauraum für Minitool, Schlauch, "Snack", Handy (soll eben so für die alltäglichen Runden sein)
- gute Passform und Belüftung (bin 1,85 groß)
- möglichst flach am Rücken und nicht so ein Buckel wie der Deuter
- nicht zu groß (für richtig Gepäck brauche ich eh was Größeres)

Wäre super, wenn jemand was beitragen könnte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (20. April 2011)

Kann dir da den Dakine Nomad empfehlen. Super Teil, das eigentlich genau deinen Anforderungen entsprechen dÃ¼rfte. Hatte nÃ¤mlich dieselben Anforderungen wie du und bin sehr glÃ¼cklich. Der Stauraum ist klein aber ausreichend und du hast auch noch eine Helmhalterung fÃ¼r Fullface und âNormalhelmâ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (20. April 2011)

Der Deuter Race ist eher unpassend zum Biken, zumindest wenn du damit ins gelände fährst. 
Du hast ja schon bemerkt das man mit dem Deuter einen "Buckel" hat, also eher schlecht von der Gewichtsverteilung meiner Meinung nach.

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche und im Moment tendiere ich zum Deuter Compact EXP 8, der ist wesentlich kleiner und eng anliegend.
 Außerdem finde ich den Hüftgürt mit den Breiten Flügeln ganz toll, wenn nur ein Riemen dran ist es eher unangenehm auf holprigen Abfahrten.

Nur die Trinkblase muss man zusätzlich kaufen, bin auch noch am grübeln obs nicht der Compact EXP 12 wird, also eine Nummer Größer,
werd mir die Teile erst im Laden genauer anschauen und vielleicht gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Norman. (20. April 2011)

Wurde bestimmt schon öfters genannt: Camelbak M.U.L.E.
Ich fahre die N.V.- Version. Volumen der Trinkblase sind 3 Liter... Der sonstige Stauraum ist eher dürftig, für deine Bedürfnisse aber mehr als ausreichend!


----------



## superson1c (21. April 2011)

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit dem Sitz des Rucksacks? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir der Deuter auch viel zu kurz ist. Bei EVOC z.B. habe ich gesehen, dass die unterschiedliche Längen haben. Ich meine ist ja klar, dass meine Freunding mit 1,60 und ich mit 1,85 nicht den gleichen Rucksack nehmen können/sollten


----------



## Norman. (21. April 2011)

Der Mule geht von der Länge her bis knapp über den Beckenknochen. Er sitzt aber trotzdem angenehm und unauffällig


----------



## D.Sanchezz (21. April 2011)

Kollega und ich haben beide den camelbak consigliere (2l) und bisher sehr zufrieden damit.
bischen kleinkram geht rein (wz schlauch pumpe dünne jacke), vielseitigste befestigungsmöglichkeiten f. helme, durchdachte detaillösungen und das neue antidote system. top ding für ~60 eur..


----------



## superson1c (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, wollte mich mal zurückmelden. Habe mir vor ca. zwei Wochen den Camelbak Lobo geholt.

Der hat ne 3L Trinkblase und ich glaube nochmal insgesamt 3L Stauraum in 2-3 kleineren Taschen.

Trinkblase: Meine Deuter Trinkblase fand ich besser bzw. das Befüllen, Verschließen, Entleeren ging besser, wobei ich das Mundstück bei Camelbak besser finde.

Tragekomfort: Der Rucksack ist von der Größe her genau das was ich wollte. Ein Ersatz für die nicht mehr vorhandenen Trinkflaschen und ein bisschen Platz für nen Riegel, Ersatzschlauch, Multitool, Pumpe, Schlüssel, etc.
Durch das geringe Volumen und den sehr schmalen Schnitt stört mich der Rucksack eigentlich nur wenig und die Belüftung ist auch ok. Klar schwitzt man, aber grundsätzlich funktioniert das System besser als beim Deuter Race.

Nach bis jetzt 5 längeren Fahrten bin ich mit dem Kauf echt zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (23. Mai 2011)

Nabend..

Wie ich schon Mal schrieb gibt es denn Rogue bei Decathlon für 30 im Angebot.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Seggl88 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche auch einen Rucksack, mit 2l Blase und ein wenig Inhalt:
Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Dämpferpunpe, Erste Hilfe Pack, Handy, Geldbeutel, Schlüssel
Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, wie groß ein 10l Rucksack ist. Passt da dann alles rein? Ich fände es auch gut, wenn der Rucksack nicht nur aus einem Hauptfach bestehen würde... sondern ein paar kleine Fächer, z.b. für Handy, Schlüssel, MP3 Player usw...


Gruß


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. Mai 2011)

Dakine Apex oder Drafter! =)


----------



## Seggl88 (24. Mai 2011)

Also der Apex kommt mir mit seinen 26l doch etwas zu groÃ vor...
aber 100â¬ ? ich hab grob mit der HÃ¤lfte gerechnet....


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. Mai 2011)

Dann wirdâs ein kleiner Camelbak werden. Oder schau dich halt mal im Bikemarkt um! =)


----------



## Seggl88 (24. Mai 2011)

und welchen Kamelbak würdest du empfehlen? Schon eher Richtung 10-12 l? Mein Bikemarkt hat halt leider nicht so viel Auswahl... Muss mich zur Not noch im größerem Umfeld umschauen...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte âBikemarktâ im Sinne von http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de ;-)

Von Camelbak habe ich nur was gehÃ¶rt, aber nie was getestet. Da musst du wohl auf die Meinung anderer warten.


----------



## gmoeller (25. Mai 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich recycle den Thread mal.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe den Lobo von Camelbak. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten ein sehr angenehmer Gefährte auf dem Rücken. 3l Blase und ausreichend Platz für Werkzeug, Schlauch etc.
Und: sehr angenehm zu reinigen!

Guido


----------



## pecto69 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Camelbak Rogue für 30 von Decathlon.

2ltr Blase 2 kleine Fächer für Werkzeug, Schlüssel, Handy.....
Fach für Pumpe, Karte etc

Angenehm zu tragen.

Dirk


----------



## Seggl88 (25. Mai 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ich meinte Bikemarkt im Sinne von http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de ;-)


 
Ja jetzt hab ich es auch kapiert  Leider nix für mich dabei... Muss mich wohl wirklich mal in nem Fachgeschäft umschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darki (30. Mai 2011)

Camelbak Octane XTC.
Passt aber nur Blase + Schlüssel / Handy rein. Dafür kann man ihn auch sehr gut beim laufen benutzen

http://www.camelbak.com/Sports-Recreation/Packs/2011-Octane-XCT.aspx


----------



## T_olex (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich Arbeite selber im Einzelhandel und kann Deuter nur Empfehlen ! Es gibt von Deuter entweder die ganz normalen Rucksäcke oder speziele fürs DH und Mointenbiken, bei den Trinkblasen würde ich auf Deuter achten, auch wenn sie einem etwas Teuer erscheinen bekommt man echte Quali dafür.

+ Leicht zu Reiningen
+ Läuft nicht aus
+ Ersatzteile für Anschlüsse gibt es im Einzelhandel
+ Antibakteriel behandelt zum Teil
+ Kein Plastikgeschmackt 

Hier noch die Links: 
Der speziele fürs DH mit Protektor:
http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=35&id=1637&title=Descentor EXP 22

Der Standart zum Biken:
http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=76&id=1700&title=Hydro%20lite%202.0

Klasse ist auch das Raincover in Signalfarbe, damit läuft bei Regen der Rucksack nicht voll ^^

Gruß Tolex


----------



## CallMeIshmael (30. Mai 2011)

Ich häng mich mal hier rein...
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack von Decathlon?
Klick mich

Wäre evtl. eine günstige Alternative...


----------



## Seggl88 (30. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir einen bei KED im Werksverkauf geholt !! Super günstig, und super Qualität


----------



## T_olex (30. Mai 2011)

Ihr müsst bei solchen billig Angeboten immer aufpassen, meist is es schrott der schnell kapput geht ^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juni 2011)

Kann mich mal jemand über den Unterschied des Drafter Men und Woman aufklären? Unterschiedlicher Schnitt?

_Nur vorsorglich an alle selbsternannten Spaßvögel, es geht hier nur um den Unterschied bei den Rucksäcken _


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juni 2011)

nabendz...

Wie ich Oben schon schrieb.....



pecto69 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Camelbak Rogue für 30 von Decathlon.
> 
> 2ltr Blase 2 kleine Fächer für Werkzeug, Schlüssel, Handy.....
> Fach für Pumpe, Karte etc
> ...



Das hast Du nen "Markenprodukt" zum fairen Preis!

Dirk


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

Bezog sich das jetzt auf meine Frage? Wenn ja, verstehe ich die Antwort nicht


----------



## pecto69 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Ferkel....

Nope, auf Untere, er schmiss das Wort "Decathlon" in dir Runde...



CallMeIshmael schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier rein...
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack von Decathlon?
> Klick mich
> 
> Wäre evtl. eine günstige Alternative...



Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juni 2011)

Kennt jemand den Unterschied beim Dakine Drafter zwischen Male und Female?
Marketing, Farben oder ist da was dran?


----------



## Gutelauneherr (23. August 2017)

Also camelbak habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das sie da 5 +Jahre dicht sind , aber das Fundstück bereits nach 2 Jahren  nachlässt... ( würde nur an Fasching jedes Jahr für 1 Woche mit diversen hochprozentigen genutzt, für kohlensäurehaltige Getränke nicht geeignet) Mittlerweile such ich was passendes für s biken und somit etwas geschmacksneutraleres als camelbak...da ist ne Triathlon Blase wesentlich besser zum Wasser trinken... Reinigung ist auch leichter ... ps bestellt euch n 94-96% igen zum 1x im Monat keine killen und nutzt den doch für n limoncello


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2017)

Bei Fasching ist´s egal ob´s Dir den Rücken runterläuft und Du aussiehst, als hättest Du eingepi**t?
Aber ab bestimmten Alkoholpegel stimmt das grundsätzlich schon, nur bei Betrunkenheit unter 2Promille würde mich das schon stören, wenn die Chick´s mich so merkwürdig angucken.

Kohlensäurehaltige Getränke in der Trinkblase sind sowieso keine gute Idee. Erstens geht's bescheiden zu befüllen, Kohlensäure geht dabei größtenteils verloren, der Rest dann während des Fahrens, es sei denn, Du machst das Ding proppevoll, was die Haltbarkeit der Blase auch nicht gerade zuträglich ist.


----------

